
Psychic Whois - Instant Ajax, Context-Based Domain Name Suggestions and Lookup - vlad
http://www.psychicwhois.com/
======
vlad
This is like instantdomaingenerator.com , except Psychic Whois also suggests
possible alternatives according to the context, as you type!

